# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  للصداقة بحور من بحور الحياة

## alsonds

الصدآقـه وردهـ عبيرهـآ الأمـل ورحيقـهـآ الوفـآء ونسيمهـآ الحب وذبولها الموت ..
الصدآقـه للمصلحه تزول ..
الصدآقـه مدينه مفتـآحهـآ الوفــآء .. وسكـآنهـآ الأوفيـآء ..
الصدآقه شجرهـ بذورهـآ الوفـآء وأغصـآنهـآ الأمـل وأورآقهـآ السعـآدهـ ..
الصدآقـه زهـرهـ لابــد أن نرويهـآ بمـآء الوفـآء ونحيطهــآ بترآب الإخـلآص حتى تظل دآئمــآ ..
الصدآقـه كلمه صغيرهـ تحمل في جوفهـآ معـآني كثيـرهـ ومفـآهيم وآسـعة ..
فألصـدآقــه ليسـت تعـآرفـآ بين أشخـآص وحفظ أسمـآء وأبتسـآمـآت وزيـآرات وروايــآت يتبـآدلهـآ الأفرآد فيمـآ بينهم
فمعنـىـآ
الصـدآقــه الحقيقـيه , هـي تـلآحم شخصين في شخصيه وآحـدهـ ..
وتحمل فكرآ وآحـداً ..
الصدآقـه بحر من بحـور الحيـآة نركب قـآربه ونخدر أمـوآجه ..
الصدآقـه أرض زرعـت بالمحـبـة وسقيت بمـآء المـودهـ
الصدآقـه حديقـه وردهـآ الإخـآء ورحيقـهــآ التعـآون
الصدآقـه شجرة جذورهـآ الوفـآء وأغصـآنهـآ الودآد وثمـآرهـآ الاتصـآل ..
الصدآقـه ود وإيمــآن ..
الصدآقـه حلماً وكيـآن يسـكن الوجـدآن ..
الصدآقـه للمصلحه تزول ..
الصدآقـه لآ تـوزن بمـيزآن ولآ تقـدر بـأثمـآن فـلآبـد منهآ لكل إنسان ..
الصدآقـه لآ تـمـوت إلآ .. إذآ مــآت الحــب ..وزن بمـيزآن ولآ تقـدر بـأثمـآن فـلآبـد منهآ لكل إنسان ..
الصدآقـه لآ تـمـوت إلآ .. إذآ مــآت الحــب ..









النـآس معـآدن كمـآ الاصـدآقـآء أيضـآ لهم معـآدنهم .. وللتعـآمل مع النـآس آدآب كمـآ للصـدآقه آدآب





أن يكـون الصديق يرمم صديقه .. وينتشله من ضيـآعه ويأتي به الى هذا الحيـآة يمنحه شهـآده ميلاد جديدهـ وقلبـآ جديداً ودمـاً جديداً وكــأنه .. يلده مرهـ أخرى ..



وأن يكـون الصديق يستر صديقـه .. يشعره وجودهـ بالأمـآن .. يمد له ذرآعـيه .. يفتح له قلبه .. ويجوع كي يطعمه ويـظـمــأ كي يسقيه ويقتطع من نفسه كي يغطيه ..


وأن يكـون الصديق يسعد صديقه .. يشعره وجودهـ بالرآحــه .. يستقبله بأبتسـآمه ويصـآفحه بمرح يجمع تبعثره ويرمم أنكسـآرهـ ويشتري له لحظـآت الفرح ويسعـى جـآهداً إلـى اختراع سعـآدته ..


وصديق يكون وفيـاً لصـآحبه مهمـآ كـآنت الظروف فــلآ يفشي له سـراً ولآ يخلف معه وعـداً ولا يطيع فيه عـدواً ..
وصديق يلتمس لصديقه المعـآذير ولا يلجئه إلـى الأعتذآر ولا يعيرهـ بذنب فعله ولا بجرم ارتكبه ..


وصديق يتوآضع مع صديقه ولا يتكبر عليه ..
وأن ينشر محـآسن صديقه ويذكر فضـآئله .. وان يحب لصديقه الخيير .. ويشجعه دآئمـآ على التقـدم والنجـآح ..
وأن ينصرهـ ظـآلمـآ أو مظلومـآ .. ولا يهجر صديقه .. ولا يسئ بصديقه الظن السيء ..







هـكـذآ تـكـون الصــدآآقــه .. صدآقه تستمر مـع الزمـن حتــى وأن تفرق الجسدآن .. صدآقـه يسطرهـآ التـآرخ في سطورهـ ..

----------

